# socializing has become dreadful



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

Intellectually, I can tell what's right and wrong but I can't sense it.

I take everything so literally also, I can't find humor in things probably because I can't help but over analyze it.

I feel little to no empathy.

People seem like they are all just different versions of the same thing, they also seem very "primal"?¿??

I can't seem to put sentences together correctly, I make so many grammatical errors

No longer finding myself able to relate to people.. Oddly I feel like I understand animals more

I either appear emotionless and cold or extremely nervous and awkward

Regret practically every conversation I have.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Socialising with DP is like trying to figure out how to play a game of chess while blindfolded.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> An old friend of mine is very good at chess (so much so that he has drawn against a grand master), & he actually beat me blindfolded once! But I guess most of us are not on that level, so your illustration is still valid.


how can he know what moves you make?


----------



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> It's kind of ironic that you feel that way, because you are extremely competent & eloquent at explaining how you feel, & describing your symptoms on this forum. For me, everything you posted is spot on, apart from the regretting conversations, I don't feel that way myself. It's a strange condition of seemilngly incomrehensible contradictions this DP stuff huh! I can understand how hard it is for non-sufferers to understand it.


Thanks! that makes me feel a little less crazy haha. And ahh the whole thing feels like a paradox in itself, I couldn't possibly expect non-sufferers to understand


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I have this too, especially the no-empathy thing. I'm in a weekly therapy group and if someone's telling a funny story during our meetup, literally everyone will be laughing except for me. It's like I just don't respond to social cues, and I find it really difficult to feel genuinely sorry for those who are having a bad week. Everything just seems bleak and solemn to me, and I think that's even reflected in the way I type on here. It's like I've completely forgotten how to be colloquial and tuned in to others.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes, playing chess while blindfolded is possible.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

I experienced this for a long time. my family described me as "A talking zombie." I had little to no expression. i didnt feel anything. nothing interested me. and my friends thought a part of me had died. which , it kinda had.

I never thought i would smile or laugh again or be myself.

But i promise, you will get to that point.


----------

